

Healthcare.gov supposedly will be fixed by late November - hga
http://legalinsurrection.com/2013/10/healthcare-gov-supposedly-will-be-fixed-by-late-november/

======
hga
Read this and the two linked articles. While I doubt anyone can speak to
meeting this deadline, the two very most important things have happened:

The manifestly not up to the job CMS is out at the "general contractor", QSSI
will be adding that role to their work on the site.

Honesty has arrived: the unfortunately names Jeffrey Zients (since Zients is
too close to clients and I generally think I've made a cut and paste error),
rather than being a "consultant" as originally portrayed to no doubt avoid
some feather ruffling seems to be, in Obama's style, seems to be the fix the
site czar. And he critically he admits that sending bad data to insurers is
not just a big problem, but at the very top of his "punch list" to get fixed.

Again, no one can predict if they can pull it off, but according to these
articles the management problems that were ensuring it wouldn't get fixed are
said to have been addressed. Since this includes a new contract with QSSI,
which CMS proposed firing 3 days after launch, I don't think we can even said
the White House et. al. obviously took too long to do it.

